# DAM QUICK 4001



## robbin92 (23. Mai 2022)

Mich würde interessieren,ob dieses Mod. auch mit verchromten bzw. silberfarbigem Kurbelarm ausgeliefert  wurde. Habe zwar ein Stk. in Google gefunden,allerdings ist die Größenbezeichnung auf der Rolle nicht zu sehen.Ausserdem ,könnte der Arm auch  später nachgerüstet worden sein..Bisher ist mir sonst noch keine dieses Mod. begegnet.Ist zwar so im DAM Katalog 82 abgebildet,aber.... 
Gruß
Robert


----------

